# Propagating Tiger Lotus



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a Tiger Lotus that is growing quite well and I've wondered how to propagate it. It doesn't come from a bulb, it was just stems and small roots when I first bought it. I would think I could just take the plant and pull apart the stems into two pieces but I don't know if that will work.

So any insight is helpful.


----------



## DanCottle (Apr 12, 2011)

They send out runners and a baby plant pops up. I have split one successfully as well.


----------



## daworldisblack (Jan 12, 2012)

You can propagate them easily by splitting them at the bottom such that you have a number of stems AND roots. Unlike a stem plant where you can cut the tops and replant, you absolutely need to make sure that you have roots at the bottom of the stems to ensure they'll do well. Snipping a stem without roots will lead to the stem melting slowly from the incision point.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for asking, I now know how to propagate mine  Beautiful lotus, btw!


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

the lotus when the roots fully grow into your bedding will begin to run under ground, you should have daughter plants in no time, mine is almost a pest. just give it time and the plant will begin to grow many daughter plants via runner


----------



## Aquaticfan (Oct 30, 2011)

Lotus do actually come from a bulb, That is the first way to propagate them, As the plant grows from the bulb you separate the plant and roots from the bulb then plant the plant. From there the actual plant will also send off runners of to the side at ground level. The bulb can be reused to create new plants again. From plants that have offshoots just clip the offshoot joining stem and replant the new plant just like the parent. Ive got tons of the Red lotus coming up like this as well as Dwarf Red Lily that does the same things.


----------



## So_Fishy (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for asking this, I was wondering the same


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok, so the runner will shoot out just like dwarf sag or vals? Cuz within a small circular area I'm obviously getting a ton of new stems/leaves. All my stems aren't close together at all but I assume they are all still coming from the same plant?
Just wanted to clarify this? If it's runners like val or dwarf sag I'll keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## happytetra123 (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks forthe advice guys! I was also wondering how to propagate the lotus too!


----------

